# Devotee of the Siamese



## SiameseR4Me (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I'm a cat lover and devotee of a particular breed, the Siamese. Two of my beloved Siamese, a tortie point aged sixteen years and a seal point girl who I grew up with since age eleven, have passed on in the last year and a half. They are survived by two other Siamese, a Chocolate point boy and a Lilac point girl. My mom, who is also a cat lover, has a seal point boy rescued from a shelter and a seal point girl. My favorite aspect of the Siamese personality is how talkative and affectionate they are. My cats always let me know when they need attention!


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Welcome! I am also partial to the siamese.. I have a seal point mix male and a new addition who just arrived today a chocolate point (could be seal point, not good at identifying points when the color is so alike) kitty! We like pictures here so feel free to post some!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Welcome, I don't own a Siamese but I partial to the Appleheads.


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome! I too love appleheads! I recently lost a seal point at 18 and a blue point at 16. I have two new traditional/appleahead babies -- a chocolate girl and a lilac boy. Like you, I love how they talk. I especially love when they both talk at once -- it sounds like they're singing to me.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive never heard of a torti point Siamese! I love applehead siamese cats. My first cat as a child was a seal point applehead siamese named Ming. He started me on the love of cats. Welcome to the forum. You will love it here.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Ive never heard of a torti point Siamese! I love applehead siamese cats. My first cat as a child was a seal point applehead siamese named Ming. He started me on the love of cats. Welcome to the forum. You will love it here.


When I was a child in the 60 the neighbor across the street hand a applehead named Ming.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Mitts & Tess said:


> My first cat as a child was a seal point applehead siamese named Ming.





cooncatbob said:


> When I was a child in the 60 the neighbor across the street hand a applehead named Ming.


Wouldn't it be funny if you were neighbors when you were younger? I mean, what are the odds of cooncatbob having a neighbor who had siamese cat named Ming...just like Mitts & Tess' childhood cat??


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Doubtful, this was an elderly couple with grown children.
It was in Concord, CA.
If I recall Ming was quite large and quite a fighter, used to get into it with our 2 Tomcats Hungry and Blackie, this was back in the days when nobody fixed their cats and they were all allowed to roam and breed.
I remember canvasing the neighborhood with my sister trying to give away kittens.
Actually oriental names for Siamese cats is probably pretty common.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome! Another siamese lover here. I have mixed pointed kitties with very classic siamese personalities and they are so much fun.


----------



## SiameseR4Me (Sep 24, 2011)

saitenyo said:


> Welcome! Another siamese lover here. I have mixed pointed kitties with very classic siamese personalities and they are so much fun.


I see from your picture that you have a lynx point...they are gorgeous! I've never had one but they are very intrepid looking.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah I didn't even know what a lynx-point was when I adopted Apollo, and then fell in love with them so much that when we went to get a second cat, we adopted another lynx-point! 
Athena's points are fainter (and she's got tortie genes in her too).


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

"My cats always let me know when they need attention!"

There's a time when they don't want/demand attention?


----------



## vanda (Sep 27, 2011)

hi all, i have 3 bombay cats one is now 17 and the other 2 are now 16 bless em, and a new baby a chocolate tabby point little girl, she is my first tabby point ive had seals, blues and chocolate in the past would put up some pics but not sure how x


----------



## akeimi (Jul 18, 2011)

I absolutely love Siamese, especially appleheads! I love all cats, but it's the oriental ones that I go crazy about. I love their personalities and their intelligence.


----------



## md1976 (Sep 24, 2011)

great picture, very pretty cats.


----------



## SiameseR4Me (Sep 24, 2011)

Dave_ph said:


> "My cats always let me know when they need attention!"
> 
> There's a time when they don't want/demand attention?



What I meant is they are extremely talkative--not just talkative, but _loud _talkers, which is my favorite aspect of the Siamese breed


----------

